# GFS now carries paisley Tele and Strat bodies



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

BEST VALUE! Guitarfetish Necks and Bodies at WHOLESALE!


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the blue paisley Tele body. That’d make for a cool project.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've got some good stuff from GFS, but never tried the bodies and necks. I should.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

After years of trying and failing to create a "butterscotch" Tele, and never getting the colour right.......I gave up and ordered a GFS pro series tele butterscotch body when they were on sale. I'm happy with both the colour and the quality of it. 

$0.02


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice but it looks like the shipping actually costs more than the body :-(


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

davetcan said:


> Nice but it looks like the shipping actually costs more than the body :-(


I found the same recently while shopping for a Tele case. They have a few really sexy ones but I can't bring myself to pay more than the case for shipping! Does anyone bite the bullet and buy this stuff??


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Nice but it looks like the shipping actually costs more than the body :-(


Yeah, a disappointment. I hate that part of e-commerce. I have no affiliation with the place, but I get their e-mails, and Ifigure somebody here lives close enough to a border to take advantage of a maildrop.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Yeah, a disappointment. I hate that part of e-commerce. I have no affiliation with the place, but I get their e-mails, and Ifigure somebody here lives close enough to a border to take advantage of a maildrop.


Would be great if a distributor could be found in Canada though, I'd snap one up very quickly.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah, the blue is pretty sweet -- they mention the bridge pup routing issue for standard-size pickups, but I gotta wonder about neck fitment as well --nothing mentioned about that (and I recall issues in the past with other bodies). If I know that mounting on an Allparts neck wouldn't be a headache, I'd be ready to jump on it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Nice but it looks like the shipping actually costs more than the body :-(


Dave: I don't know where you live exactly, but if you're in SW Ontario, you can't be that far from the border. You could just slip over and get it if you're reasonable close.


----------

